# What all animals are on the DWA list?



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm just curious seeing as there has been a few changes to the DWAL in the last wee while,

Cheers 
Fergie


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/pdf/protection/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Rain said:


> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/pdf/protection/dwa-animallist.pdf


Cheers : victory:


----------

